# ايه رايكم ايهم افضل في العمل والمستقبل مجال الامن الصناعي (hse)ولا مجال الحفر



## h.chemist (19 أبريل 2008)

ايه رايكم ايهم افضل في العمل والمستقبل مجال الامن الصناعي (hse)ولا مجال الحفر ارجو اعطائي ارائكم


----------



## h.chemist (19 أبريل 2008)

ارجو المشاركه من فضلكم


----------



## h.chemist (19 أبريل 2008)

وياريت اعطاء الراي بايجابيه ولكن لا تشاهد وتمشي


----------



## h.chemist (19 أبريل 2008)

انتوا فين ياجماعه


----------



## طاهر التركي (23 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## علي للمواد اللاصقة (1 مايو 2008)

انا رايتها الان


----------



## علي للمواد اللاصقة (1 مايو 2008)

انا ارى ان مجال الحفر يتطلب دخول الامن الصناعى

لكن للاسف فى مصر لاتهتم بعض المصانع والشركات بالامن الصناعى

مع العلم ان مجال الحفر يتطلب مراقبى امن صناعى

والله الموفق


----------



## موح الجيري (5 أغسطس 2008)

في مجال الحفر هناك عمل كثير engineering ولكن الامن الصناعي مراقبة فقط


----------



## احمد محمد عبودي (5 أغسطس 2008)

اري ان مجال الامن الصناعي مجال مهم جدا ولكن نحن نعيش في مصر

لو قدامك فرصة في الامن لا تترد

اقصد الامن الصناعي


----------



## alshangiti (6 أغسطس 2008)

فى عمليات الحفر الأمن والسلامة من أهم الأشياء التى يجب أن تاخذ فى الأعتبار لذلك فهى مهمة جدا ومترابطة ولا بمكن الفصل بينهما ز


----------

